# Classical Music



## magicman531 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of any bands that utilize classical music but modernize it? Incorporating hip-hop or such genres with the classical sounds?

Also, does anyone know of any classical music that strongly emphasizes female vocals?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

chicago used prokofiev's 'lt. kije' on an old tune.
'lover's concerto' is a bach minuet.
uri caine does mahler jazz.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

O.K.: I'll show my age here- and open up the confessional of former guilty pleasures.
My first exposure to the *Sibelius' Karelia Suite* was via Keith Emerson & the Nice.
The final movement of of *Alberto Ginastera's Piano Concerto 1* was reworked as "Toccata" in Emerson, Lake and Palmer's _Brain Salad Surgery_.
Before that "The Barbarian" was modelled on "Allegro Barbaro" from a Sonata by *Bela Bartok* as part of ELP's eponymous album.
They also did a setting for Mussorgsky's *Pictures at an Exhibition*, but I don't know it.
My initial awareness of *Holst's "The Planets"* came from synthesizer wiz Iaso Tomita. 
A *Prokofiev* work also figures in the introduction of "Russians" from Sting's _Dream of the Blue Turtles_ album.

In the realm of "elevator music," Chopin was cribbed by Barry Manilow for one of his hits, and Eric Carmen heisted from Rachmaninoff for one of his. (I am blessedly ignorant of the specific examples, which are probably best forgotten, after all)


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

_Evanescence_ have used the Lacrymosa from Mozart's _*Requiem*_.


----------



## magicman531 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. I've not listened to them all yet, but stylistically I'm looking for ones close to what opus67 posted. Classical fused with pretty modern stuff. Another one I came across was Miri Ben-Ari, also known as the "Hip-Hop Violinist." I've been racking my brain trying to remember others, but haven't been too successful at it  


Not necessarily using a strictly classical piece, but the sound of them. Even if it is newly written. It's just such a task trying to find any as it's not mainstream at all...


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

arghh (go to about 2 min 15 seconds...before is just talking)


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Handel said:


> arghh (go to about 2 min 15 seconds...before is just talking)


MY EARS!! THEY BLEED!! D:

*Händel se retourne dans sa tombe*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

There's a German metal band, At Vance, that has played a lot of classical pieces, such as Beethoven's Fifth, Vivaldi's Four Seasons and even Ase's Dead from Grieg's _Peer Gynt_. Also, there is Trans-Siberian Orchestra, but most of their work is holiday music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

magicman531 said:


> Also, does anyone know of any classical music that strongly emphasizes female vocals?


How can I pass up an opportunity to advocate the "Immolation Scene" from Wagner's _Twilight of the Gods_?

There's a great deal of female vocal display in Mozart, as well. Rather than cite something that would require a cull from an opera, I'll mention "Exsultate, jubilate."

Another good thing about these two works is that they're frequently found in "excerpts" or "highlights" collections... possibly available at your lending library- so you can find out, cost-free, if they're for you.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Have a look at the Lieder of Schumann and Schubert for female singing.


----------

